# Little Lilo



## zeebee022 (Nov 4, 2010)

I've posted a few times about Lilo and her being sick, she went to the vet multiple times, and finally one day (last week thursday) she passed away while no one was home. Stitch and Missy miss her very much and have been mopey. Lilo, we all miss you very much. I sometimes still see her out of the corner of my eye and then realize its something else. Missy stares at the place Lilo was found when she passed, and wants more cuddles than usual. Stitch just seems like he doesn't know what to make of her absence. Missy and Stitch now find more comfort in each other than they did before.
My heart aches, my eyes burn, and my head hurts. I can't help but wonder about the what-if's and the I should haves. It helps to know she's in a better place and the time she spent with us was comfortable and a loving environment. She got lots of snuggles and a couple of car rides she really seemed to enjoy. Her collar will be going in my blazer once I'm emotionally ready, and once the ground thaws she will be getting a proper burial, with a planted flower over the area. There's a big birch tree out in the back yard and we've decided that it would be a very nice area for her.

Rest in Peace Lilo
Born: May 22 2010
Died: March 3rd 2011


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Sorry to hear about Lilo.  She's too young to die.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear this -- HUGS to you.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Lilo was very young...that's so sad.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

I went back and looked at some of your previous threads about Lilo, and it sure sounds like you did as much as you could do but how terrible not to know what she died from. I found a picture of her and she looks so much like my youngest brat, Layla who is about six months now and it just breaks my heart to think of losing her. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how you're feeling. I recently lost two myself. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your Lilo!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lilo, but it does sound like you did everything you could. I lost my first cat to epilepsy at age 3, so I do understand the shock of losing them so young. Please accept my sympathies.


----------



## MarieG (Mar 7, 2011)

zeebee022 said:


> he time she spent with us was comfortable and a loving environment...


And that's the most important thing! I know it's hard to not wonder the WhatIfs, but you did what you could and gave her a good home.

I'm so sorry though, young or old it's always SO hard


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. 
RIP Lilo


----------

